# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Các dinh thự nổi tiếng của Đà Lạt - Du lịch Đà Lạt

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Dinh của vị vua cuối cùng, biệt điện của người phụ nữ được mệnh danh "đệ nhất phu nhân" hay ngôi nhà cười là những dinh thự mang dấu ấn rất riêng của Đà Lạt.

Dinh I*



Ảnh: lamdong.gov
Dinh I là một hệ thống công trình rất lớn ở đường Trần Quang Diệu, thuộc phường 10, thành phố Đà Lạt, cách trung tâm Đà Lạt 4km.

Dinh được quốc trưởng Bảo Đại mua lại của một vị quan chức người Pháp vào năm 1949, sau đó cho sửa sang lại và chọn làm tổng hành dinh cho Hoàng triều cương thổ của mình. Đến năm 1956, khi được chọn làm dinh riêng cho tổng thống, chính quyền Ngô Đình Diệm đã xây dựng thêm các công trình phụ khác cho dinh như đường hầm thoát hiểm, nhà cho các sỹ quan… Sau khi Ngô Đình Diệm bị trừ khử, dinh được dùng làm nơi nghỉ mát của các nguyên thủ quốc gia kế tiếp của chế độ cũ cho đến năm 1975. Sau năm 1975, Dinh được dùng làm nhà khách của Trung ương và sau đó do Công ty DRI quản lý và sử dụng.

Dinh I nằm trên một ngọn đồi với độ cao 1550m có rừng thông bao quanh, tổng diện tích khoảng 60ha. Tòa nhà chính của Dinh gồm một tầng hầm, một tầng trệt, một tầng lầu. Tầng trệt có các phòng tiếp khách, hội nghị…, tầng 1 là các phòng ngủ với hành lang dọc lối đi. Các kiến trúc phụ khác gồm vườn thượng uyển, nhà nghỉ cho sỹ quan, hầm thoát hiểm...

Dinh nép mình dưới hàng thông xanh mướt. Lối vào dinh là một con đường rải nhựa với hai hàng cây tràm thân trắng cao vút. Đây là con đường in dấu trong rất nhiều album ảnh cưới của giới trẻ. Cuối con đường là một đảo hoa hình oval trồng nhiều loại hoa hồng vừa có tác dụng làm đẹp vừa làm bình phong trang trí để xoay chuyển hướng đến sảnh đón chính của toà nhà.

*Dinh II*



Cổng vào Dinh II
Dinh II là dinh thự mùa hè của toàn quyền Decoux hay còn gọi là Dinh toàn quyền, là nơi ở và làm việc của toàn quyền Decoux vào mùa hè hàng năm (từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10). Do các kiến trúc sư A.T. Kruzé, D. Veyssere, A. Léonard thiết kế, kiến trúc sư P. Foinet trang trí nội thất.

Dưới thời Ngô Đình Diệm, Dinh 2 trở thành nơi nghỉ mát của gia đình Ngô Đình Nhu. Năm 1964 khi tướng Nguyễn Khánh lên nắm quyền, ông chọn Dinh II0 làm Tổng hành dinh để nghỉ mát.

Dinh tọa lạc trên một đồi thông cao 1539m và được bao bọc bởi hai đường Trần Hưng Đạo và Khởi Nghĩa Bắc Sơn. Tổng diện tích của dinh khoảng 26ha, trong đó khu dinh thự 10ha và khu vực cảnh quan 16ha.

Cũng như dinh I, dinh II gồm 1 tầng hầm, 1 trệt và một lầu với sự sắp xếp phòng như nhau, nhưng dinh II rộng hơn, tráng lệ hơn và hiện đại hơn từ vật liệu xây dựng đến nội thất bên trong. Đặc biệt, từ lầu Vọng Nguyệt của dinh II, bạn có thể nhìn thấy hồ Xuân Hương gợn sóng, đồi Cù xanh mướt cỏ, đỉnh núi Lang Biang ẩn hiện trong mây.

*Dinh III*



Toàn cảnh Dinh III.



Các đường nét kiến trúc của dinh.



Nội thất sang trọng và hiện đại.



Thích thú hoá thân thành nhân vật hoàng tử. Mỗi kiểu ảnh như thế này dao động từ 20.000 - 30.000 đồng.
Nằm trên ngọn đồi có độ cao 1539m ở đường Triệu Việt Vương, cách trung tâm Đà Lạt 2km là Dinh III, tên gọi để chỉ biệt điện của vua Bảo Đại vị hoàng đế cuối cùng của triều Nguyễn, đồng thời cũng là vị hoàng đế cuối cùng của các triều đại phong kiến Việt Nam. Sau khi người Pháp đưa Bảo Đại trở lại nắm quyền từ 1948 rồi thành lập “Hoàng triều cương thổ” vào 1950, nơi đây còn được gọi là biệt điện Quốc trưởng.

Dinh được xây dựng từ năm 1933 do một kiến trúc sư người Pháp và kiến trúc sư Huỳnh Tấn Phát thiết kế.

Nếu từ ngoài cổng bước vào, dinh III tạo cảm giác đơn lẻ và không uy nghiêm lắm, thì từ trên lầu vọng nguyệt, bạn sẽ khám phá vẻ đẹp hoàn hảo của dinh. Đó là những cụm hồng theo bố cục đối xứng, một bồn hoa rộng phía trước dinh, những con đường nhỏ xen cỏ và một góc thành phố Đà Lạt ẩn hiện dưới những tán thông xanh ngát.

Tương tự như dinh I, dinh II, toà nhà chính của dinh III cũng là một công trình đồ sộ với tầng trệt là phòng khách, các phòng làm việc, văn phòng của vua Bảo Đại, thư viện, các phòng giải trí và một phòng ăn lớn. Toàn bộ tầng hai được dùng cho sinh hoạt gia đình, gồm các phòng sinh hoạt, các phòng ngủ của vua Bảo Đại, hoàng hậu Nam Phương, các công chúa và hoàng tử.
Hiện trong 3 dinh, chỉ dinh III mở cửa đón du khách. Thời gian mở cửa từ 8h – 17h. Vé vào cửa 10.000 đồng. Để tham quan toà nhà chính, bạn sẽ nhận được 1 đôi vớ để bọc ngoài giày dép.

*Biệt điện Trần Lệ Xuân*



Biệt thự Lam Ngọc.



Biệt thự Bạch Ngọc



Phòng trưng bày trong biệt thự Lam Ngọc.
Biệt điện Trần Lệ Xuân tọa lạc trên đồi Lam Sơn, cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt khoảng 3km, được khởi công xây dựng vào năm 1958 với diện tích khoảng 13.000m².

Khu biệt điện từng là “đệ nhất trời Nam” này gồm 3 biệt thự là Bạch Ngọc, nơi giải trí của gia đình Trần Lệ Xuân và các tướng tá; Lam Ngọc nơi nghỉ cuối tuần của gia đình Lệ Xuân và Hồng Ngọc là biệt thự bà xây tặng cha mình.

Tất cả các biệt thự được xây dựng theo kiến trúc pháp cùng đồ nội thất xa xỉ thể hiện sự giàu sang của gia đình này.

Ấn tượng nhất của khu biệt điện là khu vườn thiết kế theo phong cách Nhật, hồ nước với bản đồ Việt Nam có cả dải phân cách vĩ tuyến 17 và hồ bơi nước ấm lộ thiên.

Hiện nay, biệt điện Trần Lệ Xuân là trụ sở của Trung tâm Lưu trữ Quốc gia IV. Nơi tái hiện sinh động cuộc đấu tranh kiên cường trong cuộc chiến giành độc lập của Tây Nguyên và là nơi bảo quản khối tài liệu Mộc bản triều Nguyễn từng được UNESCO công nhận là di sản tư liệu thế giới.

Biệt điện mở cửa từ 8h – 17h tất cả các ngày trong tuần. Giá vé vào cửa 5.000 đồng/ người.

*Biệt thự Hằng Nga*






Biệt thự Hằng Nga, nhà cười hay lâu đài Mạng Nhện do tiến sĩ - kiến trúc sư Đặng Việt Nga, thiết kế, xây dựng và đang tiếp tục hoàn thiện từ năm 1990.

Nhìn từ xa, lâu đài khá ngộ nghĩnh bởi vừa không theo bất kỳ mô típ nào, vừa xù xì, góc cạnh với những khuôn mặt cười ở nhiều góc nhìn khác nhau. Nhưng khi bước qua cánh cửa, một khung trời cổ tích với những chiếc nấm nhiều màu sắc, cặp hươu cao cổ ngộ nghĩnh, hốc cây to khổng lồ, ngôi nhà rông lơ lửng giữa trời, những mạng nhện khổng lồ trên cao...

Kiến trúc chồng chéo nên khi vào bắt đầu tham quan ngôi nhà, bạn sẽ chẳng biết mình đi đâu, đến đâu, chỉ biết thẳng tiến về phía trước để người đằng sau tiếp bước. Song vì cứ thế mà bước nên biệt thự chống chỉ định cho những người yếu tim hay sợ độ cao, bởi bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm cảm giác chênh vênh ở những cầu thang treo lơ lửng giữa trời hay một góc hẹp nếu không có người nắm tay, bạn sẽ chẳng thể bước tiếp.

Ngoài là điểm tham quan cho du khách, biệt thự cũng là nơi nghỉ ngơi lý tưởng với các căn phòng được đặt tên theo bức tượng bên trong như phòng kanguru, phòng cọp, phòng gấu…

Giá vé tham quan 30.000 đồng/người. Giá phòng 250.000 – 500.000 đồng/ phòng.

_AN HUỲNH
Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam_




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## namnguyen

Đi hết cả 3 Dinh cũng mệt đấy

----------


## dung89

vào ĐL chơi sẽ ghé thăm mấy biệt thự này

----------

